# Who's your top 10 best members.....



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey,

Just would like to know who's your top 10 best and favorite P-Fury members? Members who you think that's always fun, helpful, nice, cool, etc....members.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

That one chick with huge boobs and 9 others I can't remember


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Not in sequential order but here are my favorite people. Nice topics BTW...

-Dawgs

-Mr.Hannibal

-CORey

-"qickshot"

-Grosse Gurke

-AKSkirmish

-taylorhedrich

-HOLLYWOOD

-StuartDanger FTW!

-ChilDawg


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> That one chick with huge boobs and 9 others I can't remember


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

The whole P-fury community-With the exception of a few!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> The whole P-fury community-With the exception of a few!!!


I have to agreed with you on that one AK


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

'SHADOW said:


> Not in sequential order but here are my favorite people. Nice topics BTW...
> 
> -Dawgs
> 
> ...


you know that


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Piranha Fury is a great informative site. I have no real favourite members. But some members do have my favourite fish.
Like GGs elong cohab and irritans cohab.
And 2p2fs spilo/mac tank.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

gordo
corey
dannyboy
2p2f
gg
shadow
bullsnake
puff
pinkragon
jewelz


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Mettle
G23
Danger
Winkyee
Akaskirm
Fargo
back_51
Devon Amazon
Taylor
Tibs

Not neccesarily the best, but I like em.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i missed winkeye and devon too and nismo and akskirmish

ahhhhh i love you all


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Where has nismo gone off to?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Where has nismo gone off to?


Hangin out in the salt section last I seen-


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i wont make a list because there are few people i dont enjoy on this forum, and it would prob be easier to list the 3 or 4 i dont like... i am sure i wont make the list of peoples favs but, i am not one to make enemies, so i wont take it personally...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This thread would have been more exciting if you asked who were your least favorite members.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

^someone go and make another thread!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Ah man, I forgot Puff...and Genin....and Coldfire


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

check_ya_self said:


> That one chick with huge boobs and 9 others I can't remember


Is this what you talking about?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

OMG...did 2P2F just totally burn jewelz??

i think he did...but im not quite sure i can believe what i see!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ah man, I forgot Puff...and Genin....and Coldfire


Puff forgets Puff sometimes...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> OMG...did 2P2F just totally burn jewelz??
> 
> i think he did...but im not quite sure i can believe what i see!


Oh man.. and he was so close to being in my top 10


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Ah man, I forgot Puff...and Genin....and Coldfire


Puff forgets Puff sometimes...
[/quote]
Now Puff need to Pass


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

P2fury, did you have to look for that pic? lol
The majority of people are great!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> OMG...did 2P2F just totally burn jewelz??
> 
> i think he did...but im not quite sure i can believe what i see!


Oh man.. and he was so close to being in my top 10








[/quote]
Sorry Jewel I couldn't resist on that one...I try hard to be your top 10..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Ah man, I forgot Puff...and Genin....and Coldfire


Puff forgets Puff sometimes...
[/quote]
Now Puff need to Pass
[/quote]

no chance in hell...









i didnt realize Auric Goldfinger let his cronies try drugs

lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

There are just too many guys to narrow it down to 10 guys..
Many good guys have been mentioned but it wouldn't be fair pin it to 10.

Thanks for the mention.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Dan
Taylor
AK
Devon
Childawg
B_ack
Mettle
Jewelz
Puff


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

1.freakgasolinefightaccident
2.freakgasolinefightaccident
3.freakgasolinefightaccident
4.freakgasolinefightaccident
5.freakgasolinefightaccident
6.freakgasolinefightaccident
7.freakgasolinefightaccident
8.freakgasolinefightaccident
9.freakgasolinefightaccident
10.Patrick Swayze


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

lots of great people on here....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Dan
> Taylor
> AK
> Devon
> ...


Thanks Tibs!








I would've listed you on mine ya polesmoker!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ah man, I forgot Puff...and Genin....and Coldfire


COUGH COUGH COUGH

i dont wanna hurt anyones feelings because there is alot more then 10 people on here i could name

sounds like a popularity contest lol so 2p2f who are ur top 10 since u started the thread, what with you and favourites today anyways?


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

you should make this like awards...like funniest pictures would obviously be bullsnake...tranny award...2p2f....etcetc and so on


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the MOD team


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> the MOD team


..


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

beercandan said:


> the MOD team


..
[/quote]






















Thats funny!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I have no friends, no one likes me


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Ah man, I forgot Puff...and Genin....and Coldfire


COUGH COUGH COUGH

i dont wanna hurt anyones feelings because there is alot more then 10 people on here i could name

sounds like a popularity contest lol so 2p2f who are ur top 10 since u started the thread, what with you and favourites today anyways?
[/quote]
I don't have any top 10 Dan....I like most of members in here with the exception of a few.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

k fizzly


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Too many members and great people to list. But off the top of my head: (I didn't include Xenon or GG because those two are given)

Top 10 in no order:
Freakgasolineaccident
Mettle
Dannyboy
Pinkdragon
Corey
Winkyee
Apott
Puff
Bullsnake
G23

Honorable mentions:
[email protected]
Pygo_Fanatic (even though a Michigan fan is still a cool guy)
RockinTimbz
Aksimish
piranha_guy_dan
William Bradley (if she posted more pics and visited columbus she'd be on top)








Tibs
Jewelz
Nismo
KingOfKings
StuartDanger
Tinkerbelle
mashunter
Exodus
hyphen

See after I post this then people I forgot to mention post (Pygo_Fanatic) and I'm like sh*t.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

blazednosferatu said:


> I have no friends, no one likes me


Well i thot you were cool b4 ur avatar got all scary...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im honoured to be up there with some of those names you listed b_ack even in the lower half yay someone sorta likes me


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im honoured to be up there with some of those names you listed b_ack even in the lower half yay someone sorta likes me


Haha, there are plenty of people here I like. Honestly I tend to enjoy everyone's postings. I might not agree with everyone in everything but still don't mind a discussion and still respect other people's point of view.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Too many members and great people to list. But off the top of my head: (I didn't include Xenon or GG because those two are given)
> 
> Top 10 in no order:
> Freakgasolineaccident
> ...


Nice one...

My Top 10:
KingOfKingz
Ex0dus
b_ack from the internet
RockinTimbz
NJKILLSYOU
ESPMike the Tyrant
Taylor
Pinky
Acest...wait...does he even post here anymore??
Bullsnake
Dawgz
2P2F (who would have ever thought???)
GG the Ultimate Tyrant
NismoDriver
Puff

I know Im forgetting people, but I really dont care..

sidenote: I have had heated debates/discussions with the vast majority of the people on the above list. My like for most of them is actually cultivated out of respect for our differences rather than how popular they are on this particular site.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> Nice one...
> 
> *My Top 10:
> KingOfKingz
> ...


thats 15 not 10!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

notice who pygos top 1 is.... *cough*----- where you been dude? actually..... do you guys still seclude yourselves to the quick heads up thread? that thing still going?



b_ack51 said:


> Too many members and great people to list. But off the top of my head: (I didn't include Xenon or GG because those two are given)
> 
> Top 10 in no order:
> Freakgasolineaccident
> ...


...you wish she was on top b_ack....


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Too many members and great people to list. But off the top of my head: (I didn't include Xenon or GG because those two are given)
> 
> Top 10 in no order:
> Freakgasolineaccident
> ...


...you wish she was on top b_ack....
[/quote]

haha


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> Dan
> Taylor
> AK
> Devon
> ...


Thanks Tibs!








I would've listed you on mine ya polesmoker!







:laugh:
[/quote]








Heh, I swear man you're number eleven!

Seriously though, you should be up there, you make great posts to the non-p forums, as does Bullsnake when he is around. I'm sure you're holding the non-p forums together well, I've kinda left them for the past few months, I'll get back in there on these bored summer nights.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Puff
DannyBoy
B_ack51
AKSkirmish
JD7.62
Gordeez
Mettle
Beercandan
Devon Amazon


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

No particular order
GoodFellaz 
Spranga
sangre roja
bootdink
coutl
iceman
dairy whip
ja eh
2horny2fast 
coldfire
fish lover
fett529

AKsimish
snakebite
zongtoker
ripper3
em1
shadow ace
bmpower007

few more......


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Heres Mine No particular order

Rice&Beanz 
Coldfire 
2p
Spranga 
CFB 
[email protected]
Fargo
Hitler
AKSkirmish
Demdesbri


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

damn it still in the 0 fer column


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ill put myself because nobody else voted for me


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Xenon said:


> ill put myself because nobody else voted for me


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Dan
> Taylor
> AK
> Devon
> ...


Thanks Tibs!








I would've listed you on mine ya polesmoker!







:laugh:
[/quote]

:laugh: Heh, I swear man you're number eleven!

Seriously though, you should be up there, you make great posts to the non-p forums, as does Bullsnake when he is around. I'm sure you're holding the non-p forums together well, I've kinda left them for the past few months, I'll get back in there on these bored summer nights.
[/quote]
Eleven huh? I'll take that. I always was satisfied with mediocrity...it's my nature.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> Too many members and William Bradley (if she posted more pics and visited columbus *she'd be on top*)


Nice one
[/quote]
Hahaha I was hoping someone would catch that.

Also added PygoFanatic, Nismo, [email protected], and KingofKings to my list.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I feel honored to be on b_ack from the internetz list


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I hate you all equally


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

nice to see that one person likes me here...
i like the ff people:

Rice&beanz
Spranga
2horny2fast 
ColdFire
bootdink
and some co members before..

non co members that i really like:
mr. Hannibal
Akskirmish
CichlidAddict
Genin
Therizman
Dippyeggs
(because they're informative and accomodating)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

If this was a "top 10 favourite reposts" thread

It would be top of my list

Im sure i started this exact same thread a few months back


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

Devon Amazon said:


> I hate you all equally










classic


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

'SHADOW said:


> Not in sequential order but here are my favorite people. Nice topics BTW...
> 
> -*Dawgs *
> 
> ...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Devon Amazon said:


> I hate you all equally


right, for that you're off my list


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Not in sequential order but here are my favorite people. Nice topics BTW...
> 
> -*Dawgs *
> 
> ...











[/quote]
what an honor


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Too many members and great people to list. But off the top of my head: (I didn't include Xenon or GG because those two are given)
> 
> Top 10 in no order:
> Freakgasolineaccident
> ...


Nice one...

My Top 10:
KingOfKingz
Ex0dus
b_ack from the internet
RockinTimbz
NJKILLSYOU
ESPMike the Tyrant
Taylor
Pinky
Acest...wait...does he even post here anymore??
Bullsnake
*Dawgz*
2P2F (who would have ever thought???)
GG the Ultimate Tyrant
NismoDriver
Puff

I know Im forgetting people, but I really dont care..

sidenote: I have had heated debates/discussions with the vast majority of the people on the above list. My like for most of them is actually cultivated out of respect for our differences rather than how popular they are on this particular site.
[/quote]


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Timbz
Pygofanatic
Shadow
Tibz
ChilDawg
Exodus
Dr_exum
Dr.Giggles
GG
piranha_guy_dan


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Dawgz
C0Rey
Puff
b_ack
Bake
Coldfire
NJKILLSJEWS
Pinkragon
ESPMike
acestro
bobme
Winkyee
piranha_guy_dan
childawg
Xenon
and many more


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dogs- you left me off your list? you dig that pond for the dorado yet?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I never made any ones list


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

bobme said:


> I never made any ones list


you made mine


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> Dawgz
> C0Rey
> Puff
> b_ack
> ...


*fixed


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Geis said:


> Dawgz
> C0Rey
> Puff
> b_ack
> ...


*fixed








[/quote]










Now, that is RT's perfect list!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

In no particular order

Xenon
Ace
Mike123
b_ack
Gies
Stuart D
EspMike
Pygofanatic
Jmaxx
RockinTimbz
KumbiaQueens

Oh I forgot Mr. Magallanes (hastatus) and Mr. Blueberry, oh sorry how could i forget bout u and ur beautiful frontosas PGD


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Dawgz
> C0Rey
> Puff
> b_ack
> ...


*fixed








[/quote]










Now, that is RT's perfect list!
[/quote]

It's missing the Meatspin Man...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> Dawgz
> C0Rey
> Puff
> b_ack
> ...


*fixed








[/quote]










Now, that is RT's perfect list!
[/quote]

It's missing the Meatspin Man...
[/quote]

Don't forget the lemon party!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> That one chick with huge boobs and 9 others I can't remember


Is this what you talking about?

View attachment 146450

[/quote]

That would be MY Top 10


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

lemon party = MOD team


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sweet, I started making lists!

My Top 10 probably is a lot of the older heads

GG
Hastatus
Raf
tinkerbelle
Ms Natt (when she was around)
Drewbooty
bobme (even though he used to drive me crazy)
Winkyee (Dr Zoidberg)
Innes
Serrapygo

there are a ton other but thats what springs to mind.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> *PygoFanatic*
> Dawgz
> C0Rey
> Puff
> ...


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sweet i made 2 lists.



PinKragon said:


> In no particular order
> 
> Xenon
> Ace
> ...


pink how could you?







im dying of a broken heart







i cant believe it







i thought you loved me







now i need a drink


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

twitcho
drew
lemmywinks
gordeez
dannyboy
genin
espmike
harley
freeze


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

these threads are always pretty stupid sooooo I'll spice it up a bit





lol


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Xenon
GG
Judazzz (where you at man)
Danny
Rizman
BlackSunshine
Raptor
hyphen
AKS
Ms Natt (haven't talked to you in a while, where are you?)

many others as well but you guys will only let me list 10.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> these threads are always pretty stupid sooooo I'll spice it up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could this thread are stupid? I say the video you just post are stupid. not even funny.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

And to think-

I thought I would have made at least someones list-









Much Love everyone


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> these threads are always pretty stupid sooooo I'll spice it up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont know why man-But that was great-







I kinda needed that right then!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> That one chick with huge boobs and 9 others I can't remember


Aww thank u, but i have no huge boobs


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

ahhhhh boozehound that was funny, i had to watch over and over


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> That one chick with huge boobs and 9 others I can't remember


Aww thank u, but i have no huge boobs








[/quote]

Then why are you thanking me ?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

that vid was funny as hell


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> And to think-
> I thought I would have made at least someones list-
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna Hug man? Yer on my list. 
LOL

I'm not typeing a list cause I don't feel like thinking. But those of you that are on it I'm sure you know or whatever everyone can just assume to be on my list unless I've specifically told you your a dipshit.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> And to think-
> I thought I would have made at least someones list-
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna Hug man? Yer on my list. 
LOL

unless I've specifically told you your a dipshit.
[/quote]
Yo








self proclaimed.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> That one chick with huge boobs and 9 others I can't remember


Aww thank u, but i have no huge boobs








[/quote]

Then why are you thanking me ?








[/quote]










lol.. Gosh J that was sarcastic....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

YOU SMELL PRETTY AND YOU HAVE BIG EYES,,, MY MY WHAT BIG EYES YOU HAVE....


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^indeed

my eyes are bigger then my boobs


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> ^indeed
> 
> my eyes are bigger then my boobs :laugh:


/squeezes pinks eyes


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> ^indeed
> 
> my eyes are bigger then my boobs :laugh:


/squeezes pinks eyes
[/quote]


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> That one chick with huge boobs and 9 others I can't remember


Aww thank u, but i have no huge boobs








[/quote]

Then why are you thanking me ?








[/quote]










lol.. Gosh J that was sarcastic....
[/quote]

As was my response.. C'mon now you could still be one of the 9 others


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> ^indeed
> 
> my eyes are bigger then my boobs :laugh:


whackkkkkkk


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PinKragon said:


> ^indeed
> 
> my eyes are bigger then my boobs :laugh:


Prove it.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm not on here enough to have a top 10 but these people definitely make me *SMILE* =D

-Hyphen (because I live with him and have to be nice or he'll choke me out. Oh! and he's my boyfriend too =P ROFL
-Tinkerbelle (she gives the best advice about dogs and doesn't sugar coat sh*t.)
-Snakebite (he's always been real cool =D)
-Stuart Danger (Funny guy who was nice enough to link me to some underground music, even though the link failed.. it's the thought that counts








-acestro (this guy is just straight up funny.. but don't be fooled..he can put you in your place. Nonetheless, I think he is the oldest and one of the longest ones on here that I know of? So yeah... gotta show love to the OG's (ha) plus I think his wife is filipina... I think.. if I remember correctly... so he must understand the sh*t Hyph goes through with me =P)
-DiPpy Eggs (Cool guy, I helped him with some ideas for a Christmas gift for his wife/gf? I dunno.. but he's cool!)
-AKSkirmish (Always has something interesting to say (reminds me of acestro in a sense) very cool dude.. even helped me with some cigar suggestions when I was trying to put together a gift for Hyphen.

last but not least...

-2p2f (at first! and don't hold this against me... but I thought he was just a horny guy that liked looking at girly pictures... but now that I've come to know him better he is a very nice member on here that remembers a lot of other members bdays (if it weren't for his posts... I'd have no clue who some of you are!) also... he reminds me of the days back in highschool when we would have "school spirit" hahah he's got so much "spirit" on this forum.. and thats a cool thing. and his posts/thread ideas always attract everyone.. so yay! )


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> I'm not on here enough to have a top 10 but these people definitely make me *SMILE* =D
> 
> -Hyphen (because I live with him and have to be nice or he'll choke me out. Oh! and he's my boyfriend too =P ROFL
> -Tinkerbelle (she gives the best advice about dogs and doesn't sugar coat sh*t.)
> ...


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I'm not on here enough to have a top 10 but these people definitely make me *SMILE* =D
> 
> -Hyphen (because I live with him and have to be nice or he'll choke me out. Oh! and he's my boyfriend too =P ROFL
> -Tinkerbelle (she gives the best advice about dogs and doesn't sugar coat sh*t.)
> ...











[/quote]

He is still a horny guy!! Why do you think his team mates call him 2horny~2fast?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Rice!..that's very classic however you are as horny as I am or maybe more you got to admit. It all natural thing from both male and female believe or not.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Rice!..that's very classic however you are as horny as I am or maybe more you got to admit. It all natural thing from both male and female believe or not.


SO you're admitting that you are a very horny guy.







I'm not going to carry any farther with this conversation...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Edit double post!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> I'm not on here enough to have a top 10 but these people definitely make me *SMILE* =D
> 
> -Hyphen (because I live with him and have to be nice or he'll choke me out. Oh! and he's my boyfriend too =P ROFL
> -Tinkerbelle (she gives the best advice about dogs and doesn't sugar coat sh*t.)
> ...


Nope his wife is a fiesty latina, so i dont think he understands you or ur bf








[/quote]


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

timbo ur still one of my fav


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

'SHADOW said:


> Rice!..that's very classic however you are as horny as I am or maybe more you got to admit. It all natural thing from both male and female believe or not.


SO you're admitting that you are a very horny guy.







I'm not going to carry any farther with this conversation...
[/quote]
Please Jimboob! Please!.....


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> I'm not on here enough to have a top 10 but these people definitely make me *SMILE* =D
> 
> -Hyphen (because I live with him and have to be nice or he'll choke me out. Oh! and he's my boyfriend too =P ROFL
> -Tinkerbelle (she gives the best advice about dogs and doesn't sugar coat sh*t.)
> ...


Nope his wife is a fiesty latina, so i dont think he understands you or ur bf








[/quote]








[/quote]

yes she did! are you guys ready for some more entertainment or what?! =D


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

^finally you get the picture. 
I don't start problems. I just finish them.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG Stop being so defensive I in any way pretended to offend you or ur bf, I hope you can read and understand this, BTW Excuse my English, now if you excuse me im going to sleep


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> OMG Stop being so defensive I in any way pretended to offend you or ur bf, I hope you can read and understand this, BTW Excuse my English, now if you excuse me im going to sleep


Me too..good nite socal peeps..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh! this thread is going to be nasty.. I can see that.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Oh! this thread is going to be nasty.. I can see that.


INSTIGATOR!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well i gave up on this thread for awhile(only making one list... not to my surprise), but im bored at work and gave it a read...LOL- page 6= talk of 2p's horny nature and a cat fight between the only 2 chicks on this site--- i dont know if its funny or sad? haha

"I can allow myself to love, but I cannot be loved"


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> OMG Stop being so defensive I in any way pretended to offend you or ur bf, I hope you can read and understand this, BTW Excuse my English, now if you excuse me im going to sleep


sorry... but you're right. I didn't understand a single thing you said up there. Get that book I recommended to you and come back with something that makes sense to not just me, but all of us.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I am honored to be on people's lists and I'd like to see this thread stay open for its original purpose--recognizing people. If anyone else wants to fight, could they please take it to PM? Thank you.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

^I'm sorry you feel that way. *I'd like to keep this thread open as well.* But those of you that know me well, will know that I don't start these cat fats. Nor do I walk away from them. =/ 
(Just check all the other threads.. posts.. etc - Pink is infatuated with starting "something" with me.)

So if this gets ugly, my apology in advance.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah but isnt keeping one going as bad as starting one?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey Pygo, I'm still 'lurking' I guess... more interested in Timbz' new site









And ladies, no need to fight, latinas and filipinas are all lovely (and apparently quite fiesty).

I think it would be best if you ladies would just kiss and make up.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

When i think of pfury the first 10 people that come to mind are:
2p2f
AKskirmish
acestro
GrosseGurke
taylor
Pinkragon
ESPmike
Mr. Hannibal (where did he go?)
Coldfire
NJkillsyou


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it would be a shame and EXTREMELY disrespectful to everyone else involved in this thread, if 2 members caused it to be closed just because they could keep their bickering to themselves. they've destroyed good threads before, so it wouldnt be a first time thing.

dont take it there you two. it's extremely selfish of you to derail this thread with your bullsh*t. no offence, i respect you both and enjoy reading what both of you have to say, but i hate seeing threads destroyed because of members bitching.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Fixed









dont worry guys I wont derail this thread that I actuallu like, you are right Puff








I wanna thank those who named me as one of your fav







I love yall ink:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nope nevermind i didnt forget childawg


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

what happen to this thread!


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Ah man, I forgot Puff...and Genin....and Coldfire


Puff forgets Puff sometimes...
[/quote]
Now Puff need to Pass
[/quote]

LMFAO, indeed he does!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> The whole P-fury community-With the exception of a few!!!


I have to agreed with you on that one AK








[/quote]
please tell me im one of the few


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> I never made any ones list


Its ok, you made my list...3 times!

BOBME
BOBME
BOBME


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I never made any ones list


Its ok, you made my list...3 times!

BOBME
BOBME
BOBME
[/quote]


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

You stroke mine and i'll stroke yours


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


>


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

G23
B_ack
Dannyboy
RockinTimbz
AKSkirmish
Gordeez
Jewelz
Corey
Mettle
Hyphen
Stu
Crosshair and Ace...but they arent here anymore







(well i havent seen Crosshair on in a while, i see Ace every now and then)


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Puff said:


> G23
> B_ack
> Dannyboy
> RockinTimbz
> ...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> G23
> B_ack
> Dannyboy
> RockinTimbz
> ...


Its funny how much Pink is a hypocrite. She stated she'd quit derailing threads, yet she continues to make me the highlight of her day: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1961762

Just thought I'd share how persistent she is in making her little comments known to me. She states she cares less about me... but yet is on the attack? hmm... hypocrite.

Who's derailing threads...? Her comment to you about "oh no.. I won't derail threads anymore".. is a load of Bull.
[/quote]
wrong thread


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah this isnt the least favourite member thread...

OR pm! or sexy oily mud wrestling ring!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

topless KY wrestling match


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

^
^^
sorry guys, its not the wrong thread. i meant for puff to see this and whoever else comes across this thread so they can see Pink's exact words and hypocracy.

Im on here to have fun and enjoy your company... the thread and ppl here make me laugh, but I find it a bit surprising when someone says something and doesn't keep their word. You guys have known me pretty well and I don't start this BS, for her to make her senseless remarks baffles me. Because I will pwn her with the quickness.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Mmm this has nothing to do with me if you just don't like me or have a probem with me then just say it on PM, i didn't say nothing bad about you in any other thread and people can see it, and if you are trying too hard to make everybody hate me is not gonna happen cause they love me, and I am a good friend of some outside this forum, and i dont hate you, and I have no problems with you at all, so just let it go. If i posted something about you on the other thread it wasn't in a bad way at all, so please DO NOT respond to this comment, just pm me if you have aproblem responding to this comment means you are the one trying to derail threads.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I believe this thread is about who's your tops 10 favorite, not your top 10 hate list...lol jk


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Myself, Xenon, Gross Jerke, Innes, thePack, hastatus, aquascape, and I can't remember the rest. But pretty much the orginals from when the site started when we all transfered from Predatory_Fish.net because the had admin problems that ruled the site. They were hijacking their site and backstabbing each other. It was like WW1 they all had secert alliances and it all came out one day.

SMTT


----------



## Someone (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't know alot of members here but anyway, if I'll based on my PM's with the members here 
so it was
BASSFISHERMAN
Jewelz

I can add more members to this top.. like Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom but nah /:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i think you quoted the wrong quote jiam ji...i did nothing wrong.lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Puff said:


> G23
> B_ack
> Dannyboy
> RockinTimbz
> ...


i thought forsure!!!!!!!!

guess i was wrong about us. so much for the present i was going to send you


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I cant believe not one person had me on their list.. as my sister would say ... HOW RUDE


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mattones said:


> I cant believe not one person had me on their list.. as my sister would say ... HOW RUDE


Your sister is Jodie Sweetin, circa 1992?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I cant believe not one person had me on their list.. as my sister would say ... HOW RUDE


Your sister is Jodie Sweetin, circa 1992?
[/quote]







I was thinking the same thing... and I also knew her real name too.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> I cant believe not one person had me on their list.. as my sister would say ... HOW RUDE


Your sister is Jodie Sweetin, circa 1992?
[/quote]







I was thinking the same thing... and I also knew her real name too.








[/quote]

didnt she suffer from a crystal meth addiction?

so much for Danny Tanner raising good kids...jk


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

She did. I guess she's clean now.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Veryyy nice!!


----------



## fassw22 (Aug 9, 2006)

i love everyone but yankee and mets fans


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

bump for more members to see this. who are your favorite?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Myself, Xenon, Gross Jerke, Innes, thePack, hastatus, aquascape, and I can't remember the rest. But pretty much the orginals from when the site started when we all transfered from Predatory_Fish.net because the had admin problems that ruled the site. They were hijacking their site and backstabbing each other. It was like WW1 they all had secert alliances and it all came out one day.
> 
> SMTT


Now that brings back memories :laugh:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

fassw22 said:


> i love everyone but yankee and mets fans


RED SOX are better.


----------

